
Lawsuits Say Lyft Doesn't Do Enough to Protect Women from Predatory Drivers - jedberg
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/12/759876637/lawsuits-say-lyft-doesnt-do-enough-to-protect-women-from-predator-drivers
======
jedberg
> NPR does not identify sexual assault victims by name unless they choose to
> do so themselves.

I've never seen this policy before, but I think it's great.

